# Labidochromis flavigulis



## kamikaziechameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a fish that looks like this species. Was sold to me as male female pair male is blue with slight subtle verticle pattern and black in the dorsal the female is orange more similar to the images of this species. Was I sold some flippin hybrid? Or worse was I sold two seperate species and have I hybridized them through breeding??? I orignally didn't think much of it but now I'm not sure. I'll post picks tonight.


----------



## kamikaziechameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

https://encrypted-tbn1.google.com/image ... b_N45jhCow

that is what the female looks like

https://encrypted-tbn3.google.com/image ... swO_YkwHGA

that is what the male looks like.

I'll post pics of my guy and girl tonight. I would hate to have been ripped of on this as I thought wow they different male female is cool looking. Like an old school johanni or something.


----------



## kamikaziechameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok thread closed we were sold these:

http://www.petfish.net/articles/Cichlid ... nsonae.php

not even a lab, Can they cross breed??? I had the pair we have now with a female textalis and she never spawned with our male blue only once with a yellow lab male in the tank we let the fry become food as we weren't interested in the hybrids of an already overabundant fish.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Unfortunaly Melanochromis joanjohnsonae / Labidochromis joanjohnsonae
The Pearl Of Likoma, Exasperatus
is sold as a number of different fish inc textalis.

I would for sure check those out too before being sure they should not be bred together.

You may be lucky buy one fish as unknown and breed it with guys got as textalis and get pure johanjohnsonae. :lol:

texitalis and flavigulis exist but very unlikely pick up if not labelled as such and only from a quality dealer.

I guess I should stress this is not always the sellers fault. The three species have been imported for years and misslabled often and mistakes coppied by breeders and even this sites profiles. But the fish that was called exasperatus is by far the comonest in the hobby. Not that much of a wonder as it is the easiest to keep and breed and a great Mbuna for anyone. The other two are rare and only worth bothering with once you are borred with that one.

All the best James


----------



## kamikaziechameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

24Tropheus said:


> Unfortunaly Melanochromis joanjohnsonae / Labidochromis joanjohnsonae
> The Pearl Of Likoma, Exasperatus
> is sold as a number of different fish inc textalis.
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is the issue with cichlids so many and allot that look alike. Your input is greatly valued.


----------

